# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Lulëzonja - poezi për fëmijë

## Begzat Rrahmani

BEGZAT  RRAHMANI








 L U L E Z O N J A   
        Poezi për fëmijë






  Feniks-Kërçovë,2004















Biblioteka:XIXËLLIMA



Redaktor: Salajdin  QAZIMI






Rercensentë: Odhise  GRILLO
                     Xhevdet  Ukalli





Lektore: Gëzime Baftiri















NËNA  NATYRË


Shumë e bukur
NËNA NATYRË
në çdo milimetër
ka tjetër ngjyrë.

Pranvera me lule
vjeshta mollë e dardhë
dimrin me dëborë
sheqer të bardhë.

Në çdo stinë
paraqitet Ylberi
kënaqen fëmijët
dhe në mal dreri.




























I.	QESHET  NATYRA






















YLLI  I  DRITËS


Në vedlindjen time
 - YLLI I DRITËS-
e ngroh dhe shndërrit
-SHPRESËN E RRITËS-.

Dikush i ndal rrezet
janë të mijat thotë
ajo sjellje çnjerëzore
përherë është e kotë!

I lodhur e hidhëruar
është edhe Ylli vetë
ky që ndal rrezet thotë
mbi vetëveten lëshon retë.

Në vendlindjen time
shndërrit-Ylli i Dritës
për rininë tonë-
është shpresa e rritës.












QESHET  NATYRA


Sa e bukur është pranvera
plotë me lule ngjyra ngjyra
fusha e male plotë aromë
këndojnë zogjtë-qeshet natyra.

Skrihet bora ushton përroni
rrotullon turbinën ndritet qyteti
thërmohet toka e fshatarit
boll do të rritet bereqeti






















L U M I


Lumi ynë
buron qetë
na freskon
e na jep jetë.

Rrugë të gjatë
-MARATON-
rreth e qark
vendit i shkon.

E ftoh akulli
e ngroh dielli
krenohet toka
por dhe qielli.

Pleqërinë thotë 
ta kaloj  qetë
nëpër oqeane
por dhe  det.












VALËVITEJ  YLBERI


Nëpër mjegulla
një rreze dielli
me ngjyra të bukura
mbushet qielli.

Vajza e djem
tregonin përralla
që kishin dëgjuar
për disa të ngjara.

Në afërsi të lumit
u paraqit dreri
shikonte me habi
si valëvitej ylberi.

Pasi u ngop  ujë
iku nga mali
që të mos i ndodhi
si dikur një djali.












UJËVARA


Sa e lartë qenke
e bukura Ujëvarë
në vendin tim
si ti s kam parë!

Sa me rrëmbim
bie në tokë
sikur fuqinë e saj
ta kishim ne shokë!

Me ujin e pastër
vërtetë si kristali
krenohen banorët
nga fusha e mali.

Kur lindin të fëmijë
i lajnë nëpër valë
Ujvara me  zemër
fortësinë ua falë. 












TUNDU  BARKA  JONË


Ngadalë valët e qeta
barkën lëkundin
peshkatarin plak
të lodhur përkundin.

Ëndërron bukur
peshqit në rrjetë
kur më i lumtur
se ate ditë në jetë.

Mjellma qafë gjatë
klithmat i dëgjon
qetë afër barkës
mikesha mediton.

Rrezet e diellit
si shtiza nguliten
ah, sikur të jemi matanë
ku selvitë valëviten!

Nxënësit këndonin:
TUNDU BARKA JONË
çajë valët e liqenit
se kurrë s është vonë!
                                            05.06.1972
                                               Ohër






GURRA  E  ÇUKËS


Shpejt më merr gjumi
te Gurra e Çukës
prej larg e ndiej
aromën e bukës.

Si dikur lokja
kur këndonte ninulla
të rritem shpejt
të ndërtoja kulla.

Zhytem në mendime
luhatem në kolovajzë
nëpër valët e Gurrës
ai vend Parajsë.

Atje edhe Muza
më bënë shoqëri
-Kulla e Madhe-
shndërrohet në POEZI.












LUMI  I  FSHATIT  T IM


S dua të të pyes
sa rrugë ke kaluar
për të ardhur te ne
o ujë i ftohtë e i kulluar!

Të them rrugë të mbarë
por prap të na vish
luleve të venitura
jetën tua kthesh sërish.

Ti o lum i fshatit t im
që gjarpëron gjer atje në det
ato fusha e male
nga ne i përshëndet.

T ua lehtësosh barrën
të rëndë akulli e bore
të kundërmojë natyra
kënga të jehojë prore.












KRONI  I  FSHATIT


Në qendër të fshatit
ku ujë i ftohtë buron
bashkëfshatarët e mi
ndërtuan një kron.

Nxënësit mbollën lule
bënë edhe rrugica
pleqtë vënduan një sofër
nënë hije te Gorrica.

Tash ulen kuvendojnë
për hallet e pleqërisë
për veprat e mira
që u takojnë rinisë.

Në mëngjes e mbrëmje
vashat shkojnë në kron
prej afër apo larg
bandili  i ngacmon!












BUKURITË  E  FSHATIT


Sa bukur ishte
në fshat ndër ara
kundërmon toka
kur hidhej fara.

Bariu me tufën
lart në kodrina
ndihej fyelli
si në shkollë violina.

Shqerrat nëpër livadhe
luanin si me top
ndër ta edhe një kec
këcente hop,hop e hop.

















BUKURITË  E  SHTATORIT


Sa i pasur shtatori
me rrush,arra e mollë
nxënësit të rrezitur 
kthehen në shkollë.

Në ambiente të reja
një klasë më lart
edhe topolaku i lagjes
çantë në krahë bart.

Instektivisht turren
pas çelsit të jetës
të gjithë fëmijë të keni
aftësitë e bletës.

Mërziten ngapak gjyshërit
përgjysëm u ngelën përrallat
mësimet në ABETARE
s janë si kopallat.

Mësueset fjalëmbla
me ditar në dorë
presin me buzëqeshje 
fatosat në oborr.







SHPORTA  PLOTË  MOLLË


Unë kur kam lindur
gjyshi ka mbjellur një mollë
prej saj tash hamë fruta
unë shkojë në shkollë.

Mollës gjyshi në pranverë
degët ia krasit-
e mua më thotë:Mbesë
tri flokët duhej rritë.

Me gjyshin shëtisim
përherë dorë për dore
ka njëherë hidhërohemi
kur e teprojë me akullore.

Sot këtë ditë shtatori
mbushëm një shportë me mollë
për mësuesen,e shoqe
dhe të tjerët në shkollë.












XHELOZON  HËNA


Në mes të qiellit
shkëlqen Hëna
në mes të tokës
përqafohet Nëna.

Xhelozon pak Hëna
pse te motra Tokë
ka shumë gjallëri
a te ajo është bokë.

E ngushëllon Toka
Hënën e dashur-motër
se shpejt do të ndihej
lumturi në votër.

Fluturaket kozmike
do të fluturojnë pa viza
për nipra e mbesa
do të bëjnë shtëpiza.












SI  VALË  LIQENI  DUKE  U  RRIT


Prit ca-
i dashuri xhaxha
je i mërzitur
sa edhe s qa!

Të kaloj këndej
e kam amanet
i dashuri djalë,prej
Lazguishit-poet.

Shëtitnim dikur herët e vonë
por edhe në mesditë
si valë liqeni 
duke u rrit.

Atje unë
gjuaja ngjalë
-LAZGUSHI-
mbillte fjalë.

Nga një herë
zbrasnim kupa
-LAZGUSHI-
shkruante për çupa







SA  NGJYRA  KA  NATYRA


Kush është kjo zonjë
që pikturon natyrën?
-Zonja e Madhe-Vjeshtë
gjithkund hudhë ngjyrën!

ASKUSH SMUND TI NUMROJË
NGJYRAT E NATYRëS

Këtë enigmë-
e ka zgjidhur Vjosa
-ajo thotë:ka ngjyra
sa në botë ka FATOSA!

Çdo fatos-
është edhe shkollar
mbjellë në vjeshtë
e mbushur hambarë.














LULEZONJA


Ngjyrë të bukur 
kishte LULEZONJA
UJMIRI kishte marrë
pamje sikur KOLONJA.

Aroma gufonte parzmën
në bronshe depërtonin thellë
uria na shtonte oreksin
si pamja e mishit në hell.

Burimet dhe zogjtë
këndonin melodi
çmallja me vendlindjen
kurrë s ka kufi.

Me plakun qindvjeçar
plot ndjenja e histori
UJMIRIT ia kthyem gjallërinë
ne të kthyer në fëmijëri.












SHKRUANTE  NË  PUSULLË


Shikoj nëpër dritare
sa bukur bie borë
ca fëmijë fjollat
i presin në dorë.

Një gjysh me nipin
bënin dordolec
legenin mbi kokë
e për hundë një spec.

Kaloi Babadimër
pa dre,por me cjap
i hipur mbi sajë
iku me vrap.

Hudhi një pako
plotë me dhurata
në një pusullë shkruante:
-lumturi ka aty ku s ka shpata-












DIJA  DHE  BETIMI


Këto vegla
shumë punëtore
me mjekë e mjeke
punojnë prore.

Me duarë të pastra
të sterilizuara vetë
shkojnë larg
ecin përpjetë.

Kacafyten-
me mikrobe plot
si dikur-
ashtu dhe sot.

Ato në trup
futen tinzisht
e shkotërrojnë pjerrtë
dhe horizontalisht.

Vdekja për to
është sterilizimi
-MANTELBARDHËT-
dija dhe betimi.







NXËNËSI  DHE  XIXËLLIMA


Te shtëpiza skaj rrugës
në katin përdhesë
lëshojnë shtat e rriten
një nip e një mbesë.

Kanë emra simpatik
-NXËNËS-XIXËLLIMË-
për rritjen e tyre
ushqimet pa ndal vinë.

Sa mëkamben pak
shkojnë në fshat e qytet
të bisedojnë e çmallen
me moshatarët e vet.

I argëton NXËNËSI
XIXËLLIMA u jep dritë
për shkollarët e vegjël
plot dijeni e rritë.























II. RRITEN  SI  FRUTA






















JEPNA  VËLLEZËR  DORËN


Lindi në Manastir
ALFABETI SHQIPTAR
u rritë KOMBI
në botën mbar.

Forca e anatemuar
i bënte pengesë
ai lëshonte rrënjë
degë dhe QËNDRESË.

Si çupës e bukur
por edhe e urtë
zgjatej dhe zgjerohej
gjer në KARAKURT.

Duanë ABETARE
HISTORI në LIBËR
PREVEZË-PRISHTINË
KARAKURT e DIBËR.

Jepna thonë vëllezër
zemrën edhe dorën
edhe te ne vallja
të shkrijë akullin e borën. 







UNË  SHKOJ  NË  SHKOLLË


Pasi bleva gazetën
vazhdova për në shtëpi
rrugëve takova
me qindra fëmijë.

Me lapsa e fletore
shumica në dorë
të larë e të krehur
me teshat si borë.

Takova një mik
me nipin për dore
në cilën klasë e pyeta
apo në foshnjore?!

Eleganti i vogël
me faqet si mollë
u përgjegj shkurt:
-UNË SHKOJ NË SHKOLLË-.












RRITEN  SI  FRUTA


Të lumtur janë nxënësit
në oborr të shkollës
rriten si frutat
në degë të mollës.

Luajnë e këcejnë
si shqerrat në livadhe
e marrin ngjyrën
si mollë e madhe.

Mbushen rrugët
kur kthehen nëpër shtëpia
si lule pranvere
kundërmon dijenia.

Do të kemi nesër 
mësues,mjekë e profesorë
thesarin kombëtar
do ta kemi në dorë.












TË  MËSOJMË  SHKRONJAT


I hudhëm shamijat
që të shkojmë në shkollë
siç jemi të bukura
edhe mendje hollë.

Të mësojmë shkronja
histori e fizikë
armikut barbar
ti vëndojmë pikë.

Si shumë trimëresha
dhe Elena Gjika
me dijeni në kokë
s ka ç të bënë thika.

















ABETARI


Sot në mëngjes
nxënësit për në shkollë
i përcjellë bilbili
me zërin e hollë.

U jep këshilla
si Nëna e Madhe
të parë në mësime
sjelljet si sorkadhe.

Të mësojnë fshehtësitë
që ruhen në ABETAR
rrugën ta ndriçojnë
përherë si FANAR.

Të shkojnë në botë
të bëjnë gara
ABETARI FANAR
do tu prijë përpara.












GAZETA  E  MURIT


Sa shumë e duan nxënësit
-GAZETËN E MURIT-
shkruajnë për Atdheun
i këndojnë FLAMURIT.

E stolisin bukur
me ngjyra-ngjyra
i japin pamje qielli
por dhe si natyra.

Lindin e rriten poetë
bëhen të mëdhaja koka
madhërojnë KOMBIN
i njëhë e tërë bota.

















GERMA - A -


Mami e dijë germën -A-
është si pjesa e çatisë
ja shiko atje 
oxhaku ka një vizë.

Mësuesja me shkumës
e shkroi në dërrasë
sa të lumtur mami
ishim sot në klasë.

Do të mësojmë edhe tjera
janë tridhjetegjashtë plotë
por mësuesja na tha:
-vetë germën -A- sot

















DRITARJA


Sikur ti të mos ishe
s do ta shikoja diellin
-TË VETMIN QIRI-
që shndërrit qiellin.

Ti më lidhë me botën
kur jam në vetmi
pas shumë shqetsimesh
gëzohem si fëmi.

Ti më afron botën
si gazetë e libër
të shëtis nëpër botë
sikur jam kolibër.

Nëpërmes teje
më shëron dielli-mjek
më lehtësohet trupi
kur mikrobin djeg.












LUFTO   ME  PENË


Erdhi ky mëngjes
që e doja shumë
më lindi djali 
i bukur pëllumb.

Do tia vëndoj emrin
të bukur-METAL
për liri të atdheut
të dali në mal.

Në paqë bir
të luftosh me penë
me fjalët të bukura
të vërteta asnjë rrenë.

















LËVRIMET  E  FILLUARA  NË  KARTË


Përherë me shat mbi supe
xha Zylin e takoja në fshat
ndante pak kohë për bisedë
për djalin siç thonin pa fat?!

Më pyeste për shëndetin
dhe lëvrimet e filluara në kartë
emri yt thonta na ka mësuar
për Fatos,Gëzim,kufi e hartë!

Aroma e penës i thoja
është si aroma e ugarit
po ta thithish një herë
hapen dyerët e hambarit.

Pasi çmalleshim mirë
xha Zyli vazhdonte te ara e bukës
unë sodisja bukuritë e Zhubrinës
për të pushuar pak te kroni i Çukës.












SHKOLLARËT  E  VEGJËL


Prej rrezeve të diellit
u poqën QERSHIJAT
shkollarët e vegjël mësuan
GERMA,NUMRA e VIJAT.

I kanë blerë dëftesat
habiten me fjalën sukses
i afrohen DITARIT
të shohin:treshpesë!

U tregojnë gjyshërve
për sjellje e RREGULLORE
ata i shpërblejnë si mësuesi
me çokollata dhe akullore.

Dikush i tha gjyshit
vetë e dëgjova me këto veshë:
-GJYSH ËSHTË MË MIRË,
I PARI NË KLASË TË JESHË-.












LIDHET  DIJENIA


plotë me nxënës
oborri i shkollës
bukur e gjallëri
si pamja e mollës.

Ca në klasë të parë
ca në klasëtetë
peshën e librit
ata e dinë vetë.

Katër shkallë
pastaj pushimore
LIDHET DIJENIA
shoqe,dorë për dore.

Pastaj në të mesme
afrohet pjekuria
kënaqësi prindore
forcohet ushtria












UDHA  E  SHKRONJAVE
      -Paskal Todrit-

Prej Alemanit
gjer në Shqipëri
kaloi shumë male
fusha e kufi.

Gjithkund i dëshironin
-UDHË TË MBARË-
kuajt fluturonin
edhe pse kishin barrë.

Kur shkeli në Atdhe
u gëzua PLAKU
VATANIT I DUHEN
BURRA prej OXHAKU.

Dora barbare
kurrë s ka mëshirë
për burrat e vatanit
për njeriun e mirë?!












SHKOLLA  E  RE


Shkolla e re
e jona dritë
ku bëhemi të ditur
e na shton rritë.

Yllka e fatosa
përherë të parë
na urojnë gjyshet
fillimin e mbarë.

Si ujë liqeni
i kulluar-ar
shndërrit oborri
plot margaritarë.

Mësueset kujdestare
plot dashuri-
buzëqeshjet e ëmbëla
kënaqin çdo fëmijë.












JEMI  TË  FORTË


Dikur ishim të lumtur
kur mësonim germa
tash më të lumtur
shkruajmë e lexojmë-terma.

Çantën plot me libra
por pa ABETARE
për LIBRIN E LEXIMIT
pengesa s kemi fare.

Punë të madhe
bëmë për një vit
me tridhjetegjashtë germat
jemi të fortë GRANIT.




























III. TË KAM ÇUPË TË KAM DJALË






















KUR  LIND  FËMIJA


Kur lind fëmija
lehtësohet nëna
me rreze të bukura
stoliset Hëna.

Dielli në agim
kur rrezet lëshon
lokja me këngë
djepin zbukuron.

Rrugën e jetës
ia trason rrethi
dobi për shoqërinë
si për pemën gjethi.

Si dje dhe sot
do të lindin fëmijë
edukim pa urrejtje
që të ketë lumturi.












KAM  PENGUAR  MAMIN


Janë gëzuar atë ditë
kur unë kam lind
se një grua e burrë
ishin bërë prind.

Thonë menjëherë
se paskam qarë
e në govatë gjyshja
shpejt më ka larë.

Pastaj me qumësht
mirë jam ngopur
dhe prap paskam qarë
se kam qenë i ndotur.

Janë mbëledhur burra
kanë hëngër darkë
më kanë dhënë emër
që se kam të qart.

Më kanë lidhur durët
më kanë bërë lurek
se kam penguar mamin
kur ka bërë burek







DO TA LUS TEZEN MAMI


Mami pse kukulla ime
hiç sështë rrit?
-më e madhe ishte se bebja 
pa e bërë një vit?!

Njomëza e vogël
qesh,ha dhe fle
e kukulla ime,
prej kur është ble!

Mami të blejhmë një tjetër
në qytet do të dalë
do të jetë më mirë
ta marrim në spital

















KUR E SHPREH NË VARG


I lus të më falin
tri vajzat e mija
kur është dashur ti puthë
më ka lindur poezija.

Përherë më ndodhte
edhe me të tjerë fëmijë
ata më afronin faqet
unë thurja poezi.

Dikush më thonte
-mos i përjarg,
puthja është e zjartë
kur e shpreh në varg?!

















ÇUPA ME VAJ TË THËRRET
         -Mikes sime-

Kopshti plot lule
me ngjyra lara-lara
me aromën e këndshme
ato bëjnë gara.

Gjithë janë të freskëta
 njëra e venitur
për çupën e vogël
nënën duke pritur.

Nëna një ditë shkoi
s është duke u kthyer
ndoshta ka punë
apo të mbyllura dyerë?!

















TË KAM ÇUPË TË KAM DJALË


Erdhi sonte mami
më kapi për dore
solli plotë sheqerka
me buqet lulebore.

Më puthi në faqe
më puthi në ballë
si dikur më thone:
-të kam çupë të kam djalë-.

Sa e bukur ishte
si nuse në valle
ecte nëpër dhomë
sikur sorkadhe.

Iku porsi era
duke qesh e qarë
të jeshë tha e sjellshme
kurse në shkollë e parë.












FESTA  E  NËNËS


E duam marsin
se dimrin largon
fillon pranvera
era kundërmon.

Pastrohet qielli
shohim rrezet e Hënës
kemi-TETË MARSIN-
FESTËN E NËNËS.

Thurin fëmijët vjersha
bëjnë plotë vizatime
edhe zogjtë në male
lëshojnë cicërima.

Urojmë shëndet
-DREJTËSI në BOTË-
të rrisin fëmijët
të mos derdhin lotë.























IV. ZOGU  NË  DRITARE






















DALLËNDYSHET


Sa shpejt e bënë çerdhen
dallëndyshet në dritare
si e sillnin materijalin
ne si pamë fare.

Pas shumë cicërimave
tash shikojmë ca koka
duke e hapur gojën
si mbi ujë foka.

Prindërit u sjellin ushqim
atyre s´u ndalet cicërima
thonë:na rriten krahët
e në zemër jemi trima.

Pak nga pak përgatiten
në vjeshtë të maratojnë
kur nipër e mbesa
në shkollë do të shkojnë.












ZOGU  NË  DRITARE


E pyeta babin
ai se njihte fare
zogun e vogël
që erdhi në dritare.

Shkuam me inat
trumcak-kanarinë
i dhash ca thërrmija
dëgjuam cicërimë.

Tash bënë ftohtë
i thash ai ka nevojë
kur të vijë pranvera
me aromë do të cicërojë.

















KETRI  E  DHELPRA


Ngadal e bukur
bora rresh
është bërë natyra
e bardhë përshesh.

Thonte ketri
prej lart në lis
dhe bëhej gati
të vizitoj një fis.

Dhelpra dinake
diç shijoj
ecim tha bashk
andej unë shkoj.

Ti je dinake
por unë s jam gjel
me këngën përpara
vdekjes i del?!

E kapi një arrë
dhe i ra në kokë
si ti dhe ujku
kurrë s dua shokë?!







BRIRËMADHI


Ishte zgjuar dreri
herët në mëngjes
të ngopet me kullosë
të njomë plotë vesë.

Por tigri gjakatar
i etur për gjak
pritte te burimi
që të marri hak.

Kur pa drerin 
se ishte plot fuqi
edhe ai kokë tul
mendoi një dredhi.

I tha mik i dashur
qenke ngopur shumë
freskohu mirë me ujë
dhe bë një sy gjumë?!

E more tigër
ti trup laraman
shiko punën tënde
për këshilla nevojë s kam?!







FOLEJA  E  DALLËNDYSHES


Dikur më ka kënduar
gjyshja në djep
të rritem i madh
bile sa një plep.

Ashtu më ka marrë
në djep gjumi
duke u përkundur
si në shtrat lumi.

Bashk me këngën
dhe urata plot
pa mençuri-
ari është kot.

Gjyshja e mençur
dhe me zë të bukur
edhe pse e thyer
e shpejt si flutur.

Tash i rradhis
fjalë unë gjyshes
ajo thotë ndritë
foleja e dallëndyshes. 







LAROJA  TRIM


Mrizonte nën hije
qengji pas dëfrimit
mendonte për nënën
dhe shijen e ushqimit.

Me dredhi ujku
e thirrte në shëti
si të largohen
të bënte gosti.

Laroja trim
zbuloi atë miqësi
shpejt si shigjeta
u gjind në afërsi.

Ia kërcëlloi dhëmbët
ujkut gjakatar
iku pa gosti
me zemër të vrar.












SHOKËT  E  VERANDËS


Muajve të verës
në verandën time
u rritën dallëdyshe
me kujdes e gëzime.

Çdo ditë në mëngjes
përshëndeteshim si shokë
i porositja edhe unë
që të mos bien në tokë!

Gjersa tu rriten krahët
të aftësohen për fluturim
u dëshiroja oreks
dhe në fole të rrinë

















LEJLEKU  SQEPGJATË


Sa e bukur pranvera
plot lule e cicërimë
edhe zogjtë shtegtar
shpejt do të na vinë.

Janë bërë gati
për të hyrë në gara
në foletë e vjetra
kush dotë arrijë e para.

Dje në tubim
lejleku sqepgjatë
para të tërëve
mbajti ligjeratë.

I këshilloi
të mos hynë në aventurë
gabimi më i vogël
s përmirsohet kurrë?!












MË KA HUMBUR SHPRESA


Sa të bukura janë
macet dhe lesa
i dua shumë
sa nipër e mbesa.

Në mëngjes mjaullojnë
më thonë ca llafe
me siguri u vjen keq
që s më bëjnë kafe!

Ca herë qajnë
të gjithë si fëmijë
thonë:Çu bëre gjysh
rri në shtëpijë?!

Pastaj qajë edhe unë
për ju nipër e mbesa
pleqëria e thellë
MË KA HUMBUR SHPRESA












TOPOLAKËT


Dy zogjëve të vegjël
u thonim topolakë
fluturonin shumë
në fole rrinin pak.

Dikur në shtëpizë
dy vezë pamë
topolakes nënë
thërrmija i dhamë.

Në mbrendi të vezës
të rrisi fëminë
si nënat tona
që ripërtrijnë njerëzinë.

Pas ca ditësh
topolakët e rritur
pa ndal sillnin ushqim
për topolakët e mitur.












NË SHESH DEL E VËRTETA


Isha në Zhubrinë
vizitova xha Bitin
biseduam për verën
por dhe tërë vitin.

E mbante mirë shëndeti
por edhe kujtesa
smë lejnë tha të mplakem
këto nipër e mbesa.

Folëm për kurbetin
atë plagë kombëtare
në katër anët e botës
kemi mjellur varre!

Pastaj shtruam bisedën
për politikë e gazeta
pasi dalë nga dalë
në shesh del e vërteta.

Tash tha xha Biti
lumi kthehet në vend
pasi shkrolat e librit
na kanë mbushur mend?!







SA TË BËJMË DORDOLEC


Mos luani me borë
se u mërdhi veshi
më shikuan me habi
pastaj Yllëza qeshi.

Shiko tha babi
si e kap dora
aspak te veshi
s shkon bora.

S do të rrimë shumë 
sa të bëjmë dordolec
ti vëndojmë kapuç
e për hundë spec.

Ndoshta nesër
jugu e shkrin
veriu plak
mbushet hidhërim!












BUÇITJE TRAKTORËSH 


Atje larg-
pas malit të thatë
shtrihen humuset
buçasin traktorët me natë.

Përmes-
një lumë gjarpëron
bereqetit i jep shpirt
dhe djersën freskon.

Grurë dhe misër plot
punët shkojnë mbarë
pritet vjeshta me gëzim
të mbushim hambarë.

















LËSHONI RRËNJËT


Moti i keq
e kapi Sharrin
ti djegi rininë
të përthajë beharin.

Prej lart shqiponja
kushtrim jep-
për male e fusha
dhe ty o det?!

Në thellësi të Sharrit
rrënjët i keni
mos i bindeni shtrëngatës
drejt fitores jeni. 




























V. PLAGËT  E  PLAKUT






















DUKE U TRETUR SI QIRI
             -N . C-

Gjyshi drekonte me nipër
në oborrin e shtëpisë
ishte dekoruar mirë
si degët e qershisë.

Se lodhte gjyshin mosha
me ëndje bëte shërbim
për nipërit e dashur
që përgatiteshin për shtegtim.

I shikonte me mallëngjim
duke u tretur si qiri
mallkonte fatin
e fshinte lotët me mjeshtri.

Gjyshja sillte pjatat
siç e ka ajo prej piri
duke ndier shumë dhembje
për ndarjet nga gjiri












PLAGËT  E  PLAKUT


I shohë milingonat
në majë të malit
e godas armikun
në lule të ballit.

Ishin fjalët e plakut
me trupin plagë plotë
si Gjergj Eles Alia
-VATANIT TI DALI ZOT-.

Ju thaftë dora e truri
 -TRADHTARIT-
që skupton fjalën patriot
dhe largohet nga të parit.

Trupi Gjergj Eles Alisë
kishte plotë plagë
ato s dhimbnin as sa njëra
 -E VATANIT VRRAGË-. 












NA  PRIT  GJYSH


Shtëpitë e bukura
me oxhaqet përpjetë
tregojnë kohë të gjatë
se në to s ka pasur jetë?!

Mbi rrethojat e hekurta
lulet ishin venitur
mallkonin mjegullat
atë pak ujë të pritur!

Një plak me bastum
ecte rrugës shkret
në lagjen e bukur kurbetqare
vetëm ai gjallë ka mbet?!

Me forcë thonte do të frymoj
plaku gjer në korrik-
nipi e mbesa i kanë thënë:
-GJYSH TË LUTENA PRIT.-












ZANATI  I  VJETËR


Zog shtegtar të isha
të fluturoja si dallëndyshe
vit për vit ti vizitoja
tim gjysh dhe gjushe.

Kur të më shikonin në derë
të shkriheshin nga gëzimi
kurajo do të mirrnin
s do t i lodhte pleqërimi.

Të parit shkonin në jug
ne më larg në perendim
ç është ky fat që ka -
përherë populli im?!

Këto fusha e male
edhe ne atje i kemi
me zanatin e vjetër
pse shërbetor të jemi?!












GJYSH, SHIKO  E  PRIT
            -S .C-

Pash një nip me gjyshin
kapur dorë për dore
duke ecur nëpër rrugë
drejt  në një shitore.

I habitur gjyshi i tha:
-Ç kërkojmë këtu nip?
ai duke qeshur i tha:
-Gjysh shiko e prit!

Kërkoi një hallkë
pastaj edhe një zinxhir
prej sot i tha,gjysh
s; do të jesh i lirë?!

S do të dalish në qytet
e as në çajtore-
vetëm kur të të them unë
që të blejmë akullore












TEREZIA


Janë dy vëllezët
peshojnë drejtësinë
ballë për ballë
njëri tjetrit i rrinë.

Ndodhet gjithkund
treg e barnatore
por edhe në gjygj
me te kanë punë prore.

Ata që bëjnë hile
bëjnë edhe krim
dhe te njëri vëlla
shfaqin hidhërim.

Të mos ndodhi kjo
duhet barazimi
aty ku shtrihet dora
shfaqet gëzimi.












KËNGË  VAJI


Shkruaj këngë vaji
për bilbilat këngëtar
ta këndojnë në Kosovë
për vëllezërit kosovarë.

Heronjëve të Drenicës
shpirtrave mbi varr
 -NËNËS KOSOVË-
-FLAMURIT KOMBËTAR-.

Përherë kuçedrës
i kanë thyer dhëmbë
se janë të fortë
përherë si shkëmb.

Prej shtatë kokash
i kanë ngelur edhe tri
për Ju vjen pranvera
kuçedra përpara gjygjit rri.












TË TRONDITUR NË ZEMëR


Sa të bukura janë
këto ditë maji
me plot këngë bilbili
dhe pa ulurimë-vaji.

Dërgojmë e marrim urime
tregojmë sukseset në mësime
dhe si lulëzon jeta
në Kosovë kthime.

Ishim një vit bashk
TË TRONDITUR NË ZEMËR
prej kasapit të Ballkanit
që deshti të zhdukë një emër.

Mendonte si dikur
për Anadollin pa kthim
ai shpirt-hienash
për popullin tim!












LULI  I  LAGJES  SIME


Në degë të mollës
qëndron një kumri
e trembur lëvis kokën
bora mbi trup i bi.

Ca fëmijë afër
bëjnë dordolec
të veshur mirë e fortë
për hundë i vëndojnë spec.

Luli i lagjes sime
s përzihej me shokë
pantoflat e grisura
pa kapuç mbi kokë.

















U  D  H  A


Askush s dinë
sa jam e gjatë
edhe pse më shkilni
smundeni me më matë!

Ndodhem në ajr
në ujë edhe tokë
shkoni ju atje
ku keni miq e shokë.

Mos harxhoni kohën
për matje të kota
unë jam e gjatë
sa edhe vet toka.

Edhe pse më shkilni 
mua s më dhemb koka
përveç prej atyre që u thonë:
dorrasë,tanka dhe topa?!












KU LIND DHE VDES SHQIPTARI


S ka fëmijë në botë
që se njeh gjeografinë
a më shumë ne shqiptarët
nëpër botë  kemi shtëpitë.

E njohim edhe qiellin
si zogjtë shtegtarë
për orijentim pa busullë
ne jemi të parë?!

Kthehemi në vendlindje
pa gjuhë pa shoqëri
pallatet u duken varre
fëmijët pa rehati!

















KËNGËT  E  VOCËRRAKËVE
                  -F.B-

Rreze të ngrohta
dje lindën në Prishtinë
kur puthi trollin e Kosovës
humanistja-BROVINË.

Trupit të rraskapitur
nga kuçedra - Serbi
i dha forcë e shpresë
uniforma e Kosovës-Ushtri.

Këngët e vocrrakëve
ia shëruan plagët në zemër
kur i puthi ajo-Nënë Tereze
në çerdhe me tjetër emër.

U tërbuan bisha serbe
kur të lirë Brovinën e panë
u erdhi fundi burgjeve
për shqiptarët gardianët thanë?!












EMRA  TË  HISTORISË
       -Nënë Terezës-

Gjykatësit shtrenbëruan
-Peshoren e Drejtësisë-
para rrenave të Rrencit
që bëri shtëpi pa emër
por me adresë të saktë
duke mbështjellë si
   -MERIMANGË-
-EMRA TË HISTORISË-
ua ngriti shpirtin
       -LAPIDAR-
por duke ua tharë rrënjët
në stinën më të mirë
me epitaf të pa lexuar
në fushën e shndërruar
në varre dhe kompleks
-MAUZOLEUMESH-
ku mbi kockat e vjetra
        -I L I R E-
zgërdhihen kocka karpatesh?!












DHURATA  E  HIDHUR


Shkollë të bukur
ndërtuam në fshat
shembull i rrallë
e lartë dy kat.

Dhuratë të hidhur
që na fali kurbeti
pa nipëra e mbesa
pleqëria mos mbesi.

Lexonte referatin
drejtori plak
me sy të përlotur
e me zemër flakë.

Me fatosa plotë
të mbushet tha shkolla
çdo ditë shtatori
të zbukurohet si molla












ME  SY  TË  PËRLOTUR


E pritëm babin
me shumë kënaqësi
ishte mplakur shumë
ne e dinim të ri.

Ia tha këto fjalë
shoqes Yllëza në klasë
me sy të përlotur
e brengosur pa masë.

Sështë babi i vetur
ka shumë kurbetqarë
me plotë brenga e rrudha
dritë të bardhë pa parë.

I pohoi shoqëja
por me kokën var
pastaj me lotë ndër sy tha:
Pesë vjet babib se kam parë?!












ÇDO TË THOTË FJALA NJERKË


Babi:do të pyes por,
s pari pak do të qajë
të lutem mos m u hidhëro
zemra s mundem ta mbajë!

Çdo të thitë fjala njerkë?
ma thonë në shkollë
-me të qarë s bëhej gjë bijë
edhe unë në zemër kam një njollë!

Ti më je rrit
punët i kupton
ti më ke mua,trego
diçka të mundon!

I kam thënë babi
sjellja më brengos
do ti them prap
mos i trego,të lutem mos!












SIKUR  TI  KISHA  SYTË


I lumtur do të isha
sikur ti kisha sytë
do të lexoja:romane
përralla,tregime e poezi.

Sikur ti kisha sytë
do ta vizatoja natyrën
pastaj edhe qiellit
do tia jepja ngjyrën.

Sikur ti kisha sytë
do ta shikoja malin
si rriten të dashurit
vajza me djalin.

Më kujtohet shkolla
plot nxënës në oborr
së bashku me ta dhe unë
kur këndoja në kor












TË  PAPRITURAT


Edhe mjegullat e qiellit
me hidhërim flasin
pse aeroplanët-
në tokë i përplasin?!

Pse duan ti zhdukin
mërgimtarët shqiptarë
me punë të kurdisura
u thonë barbarë?!

Të gjithë ata burra
me duarë të plasaritura
në vend sheqerka fëmijëve
u vinë të papritura.

















MALLËNGJIM  LEJLEKU


Me sqepin tim të gjatë
fillova të shkruaj këtë kartë.
Ishte viti dyzet e tre
kullotja së bashku me qe.
Ai kosittë barin nëpër shavar
pa i pritur erdhën ca ushtarë.
Bonxhorno i thanë
e pastaj iu ulën aty pranë.
Njëri nga ata më pa
tha:Lejleku duhej vra!
U thotë:Jo! E kam shok!
së bashku rrimë shumë mot!
E kapi pushkën mori nishan
pashë Zotin,ashtu s ban!
E shpëtuat këtë sqepgjatë
Arividerçizgjatët dorën e u thatë!
Sot po në atë shavar jam
mallëgjim të madh kam.
Atëhere jetën ma ke shpëtuar
pasi shumë nipër e mbesa të kam dhuruar











MBJELLJET  E  LUFTËS


Ç pate bija ime
-tash loti t u tha
do të ndalem unë babi
Ganimetja dritë s ka?!

Shiko babi fotografinë
sa është e bukur
por s do të luajë më 
Ganimetja si flutur?!

Ndoshta bija ime
gjithë bëhet në mjeksi
ua ka mbjellur lufta
lotët,dhëmbjet në Meshinë

















FJALËT  E  GJYSHIT


Fjalët e gjyshit
si besoj më kurrë
thotë prej akullores
kam temperaturë!

Akullorja na freskon
tërë trupin përherë
pse se hamë në dimër
por vetëm në verë?!

Ai më thotë të hajë mish
e më pak ëmbëlsira
më duket se ai më s dinë 
ç është e keqe,ç është e mira?

















MUAJTË  E  VITIT


Në janar fillon pushimi
kemi borë,bëhet skijimi.
E në shkurt zgjat dita
banka thotë:-ja u prita.
Marsi shkrin borën
shoqi thotë:-ma jep dorën.
Në prill këndon bilbili
çelin lulet trëndafili.
Në maj mbrohet matura
janë rritur bërë burra.
Në qershor rradhiten pesa
nga nipër e plotë mbesa.
Në korrik ka punë në fushë
bujku me grurë hambarët mbush.
Në gusht bëni pushime në det
uji e dielli u jep shëndet.
Në shtator hapen shkollat
jeni të freskët,shëndoshë si mollat.
Oh, në tetor
bënë ftohtë,ska borë.
Nëntori-FESTA E FLAMURIT
betim ushtari-BESA E BURRIT.
Dhjetori plotë borë
vështirë pesat kapen me dorë.


















VI. DASMA  E  RRAPIT






















RRËNKIM  PULBARDHASH


Nëpër valët e tërbuara
të detit pa fund
që çante anija
për jetën pa mund!

Rrënkim pulbardhash
s kemi dëgjuar kurrë
me hidhërim thonin:
Ku veni o grua,o burrë?!

Mbase nëpër valë
që më s jeton
puthi pulbardhën
që akoma rrënkon!

Të harrohet flamurin
kurrë s mbahet mend
tradhtinë që bëni ju
se duron deti as ky vend?!












DASMA  E  RRAPIT


Dikur quhej Rrap
tashti me dhunë Anthusa
kanë jetuar së bashku:
Leka,Jorgo e Musa!

Ka pasur e ka kishë
por s ka më xhami
i kanë festuar bashkë festat
ka qenë ligj në Çamëri!

Sot shqiptarin e Çamërisë
e kurorëzon prifti i Greqisë
i dëshiron shëndet e fëmijë plot
por të mos jenë,siç janë sot?!

Prifti që dëshiron nga zemra
jetë të lumtur në perendim
e të mos vuaj për malet e Çamërisë
por për gjuhën dhe kishën e Greqisë
Të RINJTË QESHIN SI QESH SHQIPTARI?!











GURI  HISTORIK


Ti pulbardhë
atje mbi kala
eja tregom
në Ulqin ç ka!

A lotojnë pishat
si nuset për fëmijë
ç thotë Valdanosi
ajo ditë kur do të vijë?!

A është e vërtetë
Buna s ka valë
ka hapur rrugën
andej ka dalë?!

Te Rrapi muzikës
a do të valojë flamuri
-GURIN HISTORIK-
a e ruan në mol muri?!

Eja ti pulbardhë
të bëjmë dy tri fjalë
Astma u frigohet pishave
a nusja na ka lindur djalë.







TË GATSHËM  PËR  LUFTË


Atje ku piqet
Ujmiri me qiellin
bariu kullot delet
dhe e pret diellin.

Nën shkëmbin e lart
uji gurgullon
me plot oreks
drekën-drekon.

Lisi qindvjeçar
 plot fllad  hija
pas hajes së bollshme
mrizon bagëtija.

Laroja dhe Bardhoshi
bëjnë roje me orar
të gatshëm për luftë
me ujkun zullumqar












K O N I C A


K O N I C Ë-
o qytet i munduar
ç bënë me ty vallë koha
xhaminë ta ka dërmuar?!

E vetmuar aty në kep
si fëmija pa nënë
K O N I C Ë-
grusht të fortë të kanë dhënë?!

Edhe emrat i shkruan
me alfabet grek
anatemë merrë fëmija
pa i kënduar në djep?!

Pastaj edhe qortime
para se shkon në shkollë
hudhe ate që të thonë
mendët të të jenë të hollë












KALIMERA  KIRI


Shkallëve të kalasë zbriste
me netullën në dorë
gruas e çupave ua bëjë me dije
kush duhej qenë ai i gjorë!

Kalimera kiri-
s paskeni kohë për tu larë
më shumë s di,ne flasim shqip
-bukur që na vizitoni o shqipëtar!

Edhe ne flasim shqip
por këndojmë më mirë
dikush kur na dëgjon
mbushet plot smirë?!

Kam shumë moshatarë
në zemër kemi këngën
fëmijët i dëgjojnë
dhe shtrëngojnë dhëmbët.

Herete kiri,kiri apo mirë u pafshim
herete jo,mirë u pafshim po
atje ka shumë katunde
ju presin të lutem shko?!







D Y    F E S T A T  
  -Pertef Terepelit-

Do të mbëledhe lule
atje lart në mal
te varri i mësuesit
pak do të ndal.

Do ti recitoj si dikur poezi
prej në libër e ABETARE
i keni dikur thonte çelsa
dyerë dhe dritare.

Pastaj do ta puth mamin
dy herë në shtëpi
buqetin e luleve
do ta vëndoj në saksi.

Të përhapet aroma
në çdo skaj të dhomës
nesër është TETË MARSI
  -FESTA E NËNËS-.












B R E G O R E V E


Me Yllin dolëm
bregoreve të Zhubrinës
atje takuam qengjat
e çupës së vogël Rinës.

Ato luanin e këcenin
plot shëndet e lumturi
Rina lexonte lekturën
dhe një libër të ri.

U ulëm biseduam
për jetën në fshat
atje posht shikoja
shtëpijat ca kat.

Rrugët e asfalltuara
dhe antena plot
prendaj i thonë Zhubrinës
qytezë e vogël sot.












R R A P I


Pasi s dini ç fshihet
nën rrënjët e mija
-tha Rrapi i moçëm
duhej studjuar arkeologjia!

Kam ardhur me ju
dhe shkëmbinjt atje
thellë i kemi rrënjët
ca pashë nën tokë ne!

Kanë pushuar nën hije
shumë burra të besës
s di pse i mbuloi
pluhuri i harresës?!

Tash kur keni ju
plotë trimëri e dije
më gëzoni edhe mua
jepni jetë asaj burrërie?!












BËHET  EDHE LUNDËR


Nata është koha
kur ju pushoni
ajo bëhet edhe lundër
botën e përrallave të vizitoni

Kur është më qetësi
ju lundroni më larg
njëri kënaqet me bukuritë
tjetri thur ndonjë varg






















B R E D H I


Nëpër çuka e shkrepa
shtaton lart bredhi
jeshil verë e dimër
për natyrën stoli.

Si trembet diellit
borës e acarit
rrënjët i ka thellë
në mbrendi të Sharrit.

Sopata e druvarit
kur e pret poa mëshirë
këngën ndal bilbili
frymarrja s është e lirë.

Në gurrën e kthjelltë
bien ca pika gjak
bleta e hidhëruar
vërsulet merrë hak!












O X H A K U 


Plotë blozë
e tym të zi
verë e dimër
rri mbi shtëpi.

Dikush ka
ndonjë gjel
erës mbytëse
përpara i del.

Pa pengesa
të ndizet zjarri
rrugë të drfejtë
tymi të marri.

Ajr të pastër
të ketë shtëpia
në tërë dhomat
të jetë ngrohtësia.

Prandaj s duhet
përbuzur unë
dobi keni
prej meje shumë







SAMITI  I  VITIT  TË  RI


I ngarkuar Baba Dimër
si bredhat me borë
u bënte thirrje fëmijëve
me një zile në dorë.

T u shpërndajë dhurata
me drerët brirgjatë
të çmallej me ta
dhe tu urojë fat.

Të dëgjonte për vitin
pas që e lanë
për mësime e nota
në ditar që kanë.

Të mbajnë një SAMIT
për luftërat në botë
mendimet e fëmijëve
të mbretërojnë prej sot.












S E M A F O R I


Semafor i thon2
tre sy i ka
me orar punon
të ndalur s ka.

Dy sy pushojnë
njëri punon
ç duhet të bëjmë
ai na tregon.

Sa lodhet ai
thotë vazhdo vëlla
edhe rruga tjetër
nevojë ka.

Xhaxhin polic
më se lag borë  e shi
por me rrymë furnizohet
   -S E M A F O R I-.

----------

